# Sideboard wanted



## devonwoody (7 Aug 2012)

I have been given a commission (by swimbo) a sideboard piece for my playroom.

upto 60" wide around 32" high and 16" deep and storeage down to almost floor leverl, not on long legs, drawers required plus cupboards.

Has anyone here got any working plans for something like this?


----------



## devonwoody (7 Aug 2012)

This is the space for the sideboard, the corner cabinet to go to the hall and others to be replaced with a posh sideboard.


----------



## devonwoody (8 Aug 2012)

I have been on the planning hunt for the past 24 hours re sideboard.

Problem number 1, 

The design must not be too heavy for me to work with during construction and the lady also needs lighterweight furniture these days, so heading in this direction.

Three separate pieces of furniture:

an end unit either end:
a centre unit;
and a top board that can also be easily removed.

So to fit this space;










End units, could be nightstand design






With a centre separate centre piece and overall top.






Top would most probably be a faced composite for less weight.


----------



## devonwoody (9 Aug 2012)

Received advice from an Aussie friend re this project.

John,



Looks like a fun and interesting project.



Some thinking out loud comments:



If it is going to be modular perhaps not having the legs might be an option as you have already noted. 


Joining the modules with screws or some proprietary joiners could be easily and invisibly done by making access to the joiners when the drawers are removed. 


The modules would need to allow you access to buttons that attach the top to allow for movement of the top. 


The modules might each need to be structurally independent if there are to be doors and drawers otherwise it might be a nightmare having everything lined accurately but only connected with relatively flimsy joiners. 


That heater might influence your design and choice of finish, it looks like a water type of heater of which I know nothing about. 


Why does it have to be lightweight for Janet? If it is not going to be moved apart from when you install it, the lightweight consideration may not be important. 


The entire frame in one piece would not be too heavy when you remove the drawers, shelves, doors, back, base and sides and would be structurally sounder than the modular proposal (do the calculations). The sides, base and top could be installed in the room and removed if necessary if you are moving the cabinet to another location. 


Making the unit with one frame rather than modules gives you the option of having legs.


----------



## devonwoody (9 Aug 2012)

The internet and forums which are now international really makes our hobbies and business so different from the past.

The reply to my friend in Australia might be of interest to you with this project of mine and perhaps more suggestions (re fixing top) might be made;


Nice to hear that you are both well and enjoying that move to xxxxxx, that visit to you both is still a happy memory and constantly flashes back. 

I call the room my playroom but it is really the second bedroom in structure and sometime in the future might be needed, a six foot structure would be a nightmare to remove or relocate in our small bungalow so I will most probably stick to being modular. Fixing the top is the problem, I do have two large solid boards of Iroko which were laboratory tops (96”x 30”x30mm), (they are heavy as well)

The top might benefit from being cut to required size, fixed temporally to acclimatise in room during winter when the central heating comes on (it should shrink slightly at that time) and see the outcome.

Any input welcome.

John


----------

